# 150g with Cichlids



## mschmoyer (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a 150g tank that has been running for awhile now. I started by dumping the fish from a 30g into it (mostly barbs, pleco, catfish) and have since gone the way of cichlids. I read its not an idea combination, but so far they enjoy each others company.

Anyways, currently the barbs are larger than the cichlids, and I'm wondering if they will be fine to remain in there as the cichlids grow? One book I read said the barbs are quick and make distractions for the cichlids to prevent from attacking each other. 

Also, I have pool filter sand as a substrate with a few various low light plants. I was hoping to add all kinds of crawlers and sand diggers to keep it interesting on the floor, what can I add with cichlids? 

I have a half ton more questions, but I'll stick with these two for now


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

tfb will be fine in the tank. they make good dithers. as far as "crawlers and diggers" i think those are out of the question. they will more then likely become a quick snack.


----------

